# Blood test confusion!!



## motley482 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys, was looking to get some blood work done to see where I stand prior to doing another cycle plus just for self comfort that im recovering from my last cycle...have not gotten blood work done yet. I go to the doctora monthly for other reasons and I asked my doctor to get a blood test and he looked at me like I was crazy and asked why...so I said nvm lol ne ways where do I go to get a blood test no questions asked?....I have insurance and live in CT if that helps at all....plus id like to be able to go frequently during and after cycles so any direction on where to start wud be great...thanks jents!


----------



## mistah187 (May 10, 2014)

Privatemdlabs.com get the hormone panel for females. U print out a form online and just walk in to a lab that u choose from a list u get in a email. Super easy. Test itself takes 10 mins and u get ur results in 24 hours to ur email.


----------



## mistah187 (May 10, 2014)

I think some states do not allow this though so depends where u live too.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 10, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> Privatemdlabs.com get the hormone panel for females. U print out a form online and just walk in to a lab that u choose from a list u get in a email. Super easy. Test itself takes 10 mins and u get ur results in 24 hours to ur email.



^^^ THIS ^^^ and here is this month's 15% discount code: *dg54jhx9*


----------



## motley482 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks savage awesome!!....And Mistah sounds to good to be true lol but great they dont find it odd when u show up for the test with a hormon for females form lmao?


----------



## motley482 (May 10, 2014)

Just checked out the cite everything you need in one convienant place!!!....thanks alotMistah


----------



## mistah187 (May 10, 2014)

No prob. I use it all the time. They don't ask any questions. When u check out of the website make sure to check out as a male though.


----------



## motley482 (May 11, 2014)

Ok will do


----------



## NbleSavage (May 11, 2014)

Post-up here if you have trouble interpreting your results. There's a great sticky here  authored by Infantry87 on the various markers this test will provide you with.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 11, 2014)

motley482 said:


> Hey guys, was looking to get some blood work done to see where I stand prior to doing another cycle plus just for self comfort that im recovering from my last cycle...have not gotten blood work done yet. I go to the doctora monthly for other reasons and I asked my doctor to get a blood test and he looked at me like I was crazy and asked why...so I said nvm lol ne ways where do I go to get a blood test no questions asked?....I have insurance and live in CT if that helps at all....plus id like to be able to go frequently during and after cycles so any direction on where to start wud be great...thanks jents!



In CT you can do private bloods without needing a doctor. I have used privatemdlabs and personal labs so far. I will be using labsmd or privatemd labs agin this time around


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 11, 2014)

The results are emailed to you so no doctor will ever find out unless you give the doctor the results. It's private for a reason and it violates HIPPA laws if the results are given to a how but you. They don't care about weird results bc they're not your Doctors. They're offering a service is all. Plus it could always just be bc you're on TRT and trying to dial in your treatment.


----------



## motley482 (May 11, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> The results are emailed to you so no doctor will ever find out unless you give the doctor the results. It's private for a reason and it violates HIPPA laws if the results are given to a how but you. They don't care about weird results bc they're not your Doctors. They're offering a service is all. Plus it could always just be bc you're on TRT and trying to dial in your treatment.



Gotcha!!....shoulda seen the look on my doctors face when I brought up a blood test bad enough hes noticed ive gained 30 lbs from my previous cycle so if hes not comnecting the dots by now then hes not a very good doctor....im glad to hear theres an easy way to go about this so thanks for the info


----------



## Capt'n Ron (May 12, 2014)

Don't worry about ordering the female panel and getting strange looks. When you go in for your blood draw they just know how many vials to get. Hopefully you get a cute girl and she comments on your big arms and nice veins.


----------



## motley482 (May 13, 2014)

Lol thats something to look forward too Capt'n


----------

